# Sharjah schools



## Britpat (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello. I am new to this forum. Originally from Ireland, currently living in the UK and moving to the UAE with my husband in the summer 2011. We will be near Sharjah. I have heard mixed reviews about schools in Sharjah. I'd rather not commute to Dubai every morning.
Does anyone have any recent information about the Victorian International School, The Sharjah English School or The Australian International School?
I am mostly interested in the IB programme for my children (aged 14 and 16).
Many Many thanks.


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

Sharjah English School - John Nolan the Principle is a very nice guy, close to the Dubai/Sharjah border the only reason I know this is Darjeeleing Cricket Club use their facilities every Friday

Sharjah English School | Sixth Form Open Eve 2011

Drop them a line i'm sure they will answer all your questions


----------

